# My setup for 2012 quick daytime video



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Still have a lot to do and the leering skeleton on my column is giving me problems I will have to completely redo my setup using a wiper motor this weekend!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nicely done! Favorite is the lantern skelly on top of the column. Can't wait to see it at night.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Warrant2000 said:


> Nicely done! Favorite is the lantern skelly on top of the column. Can't wait to see it at night.


Thanks! Sadly he is giving me problems for some reason the motor will just stop after an hour or so and wont move again until you give it a tug it keeps doing this. So I ordered a wiper motor setup and will be out there this weekend trying to completely re engineer him to work with a wiper motor. I should have done that from the start but I was being hard headed about it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is that a hand moving just under the lid of the coffin?

I really like your use of lanterns and jackos in the tree in front of the house. It's a nice added feature and very festive in a spooky way.

If I may add one suggestion, you might consider moving the front row of tombstones a little back from the fence so it does not appear that anyone buried in them has their feet going under the sidewalk.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Beautiful setup. May I ask where you got the lanterns that are mounted on the columns? Those are awesome.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks fantastic! Nice graveyard, and of course the column skelly. Can't wait to see it at night!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice setup!! I, also, like the pumpkins and lanterns hanging from the tree. Should be really showy at night.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree, those lanterns on the columns are great. And all the lanterns in the tree too. There is alot of work there and it looks good.
I agree with moving the front stones back a few feet. The skulls neatly spaces bothers me just a bit. More random or piled and not all looking forward. I sure hope you get the skellie on the column working, he is great, a real attention getter. And night shots next please.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> Is that a hand moving just under the lid of the coffin?
> 
> I really like your use of lanterns and jackos in the tree in front of the house. It's a nice added feature and very festive in a spooky way.
> 
> If I may add one suggestion, you might consider moving the front row of tombstones a little back from the fence so it does not appear that anyone buried in them has their feet going under the sidewalk.


Yeah that hand in the coffin moves back and forth but I have a feeling most people will never notice that haha. Yeah the front row placement kinda sucks I think next year I may extend the setup past the sidewalk and further into the front yard!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Beautiful setup. May I ask where you got the lanterns that are mounted on the columns? Those are awesome.


Those are from walmart actually in the garden center. They are pretty cool they have built in timers that turn them on and off again everyday at the same time!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Looking Great!


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

Really cool!
where did you get the regular hanging lanters *crossing my fingers hoping for a cheap source*


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Great job. I like all of it.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What a great idea to hang the jack-o-lanterns in the tree...............


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Yep, that skelly on the pillar is way cool!

You have a great tree there! So Lucky! The pumpkins and lanterns hanging from it truely set a nice mood.

Good job!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh Big Ant, this is just fantastic! Your leering skeleton column is just out of this world, but I have always been a fan since your first build video. (sorry he is giving you grief, but you have a couple of weeks to get the bugs out..still he is great) You have got the best set up...I wish you lived next door to me! And I absolutely love your pumpkins and lanterns hanging in the tree. Very cool and an idea I have wanted to do for years. Sort of a take on Bradbury's Halloween Tree! You just have got it going on! Very, very nice!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! Glad you guys like it! As for the hanging lanterns they are just black lanterns from Ikea actually. I hung them from some plastic chain and added lights to them.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice setup..I like your gravestones with the pics in them ..I was thinking of doing something like that but wasn't sure if they would look good or not..yours do so I just may do it still
skelly on column is cool!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is another video showing the setup at dusk/dark


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is a quick picture to go along with it showing some of the lighting


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

It all looks great, but I agree with the others that the tree is outstanding. I had thought about hanging battery operated lanterns from a tree, but I had not seen a viable ie.. cheap way for the pumpkins.

Did you make the pumpkins or are they store bought?

Plus, with the coffin set-up you can play with pneumatics next year. :zombie:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very impressive. I sure do like the punkins and lanterns in the tree and how they light up.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I'm so excited seeing your set up!! love the lighting too!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

The pumpkins and lanterns dangling from the tree look perfect.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

How did you get the pumpkins to light in sequence like that?? I love it!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That's a very impressive entrance! I'm another fan of the pumpkins and lanterns in the tree and the skellie on the column! Your yard looks great!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job with it all. Well done!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Loved it BA, And your Columns came out out really Nice! The Lighting was excellent


----------

